# Gas



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Is there anything that can be done or changed with a dog who has constant gas - it seems worse at night while in bed. She is eating Nature’s Variety Limited Ingridient Turkey. Chloe had a bout with diarrhea a few weeks ago was treated and tested - blood work and fecal sample everything came back normal. But since that time the gas has stayed with her. She has started back on a probiotic since the bad diarrhea incident. Any advice or suggestions would help.

Thank you.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

We have a greyhound, in addition to Maggie. He gets horrible gas if Turkey is an ingredient in their food or treats.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would try a different protein source. You should be able to switch to another one in the same brand without upsetting her system. We use the Nature’s Variety Limited Ingredient Lamb and Peas with no gas issues. I switched Molly to that some time ago after she started getting a lot of GI problems and diarrhea. Eliminating food and treats with chicken and turkey seemed to help also. Good luck!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> I would try a different protein source. You should be able to switch to another one in the same brand without upsetting her system. We use the Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Lamb and Peas with no gas issues. I switched Molly to that some time ago after she started getting a lot of GI problems and diarrhea. Eliminating food and treats with chicken and turkey seemed to help also. Good luck!


I was going to suggest this as well, Apollo always got horrible gas from turkey but did well with lamb. Probiotics helped too, I used Nature's Farmacy complete probiotic.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone I will switch to lamb and see if that helps - I did just buy a new bag of food from Petsmart.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Marbel said:


> Thanks everyone I will switch to lamb and see if that helps - I did just buy a new bag of food from Petsmart.


Petsmart and Petco take returns on open food for 60 days for any reason.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I took back the turkey and got lamb - praying this does the trick. My husband can’t deal with smell.


----------

